# How I Saved $14,500. In About 4 Years



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2019)

I quit smoking.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2019)

Yep, that'll do it.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 15, 2019)

I have LOTS of regrets, but smoking is not one of them.  I am so glad I never started it.  Congrats for quitting and saving all that money.


----------



## Trade (Sep 15, 2019)

You'll probably save a lot more in medical bills in the future because of it. 

But then you'll have to subtract all your living expenses that you are going to incur during those years you added to your life.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

Congrats RaddishRose.

My husband started smoking  at 10 and was smoking full time by 13. He quit 5 years ago and I’m so glad.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 15, 2019)

Today is the end of week one for me. So far so good using the patch. At approximately $6/pk, I've avoided spending $18. At that rate in four years, I will have saved about $4K...and probably spent it all on my flower garden. LOL

Anyway, I know better than to say I've quit, just that I haven't had a cigarette in a week. Good thing about the patch is that I don't even want a cigarette. If I can get past the next couple of weeks, I'll consider myself actually on the road to recovery. And once I don't need the patch anymore, maybe the cardiologist will change my BP meds to something that doesn't make my feet and ankles swell (please!).


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Today is the end of week one for me. So far so good using the patch. At approximately $6/pk, I've avoided spending $18. At that rate in four years, I will have saved about $4K...and probably spent it all on my flower garden. LOL
> 
> Anyway, I know better than to say I've quit, just that I haven't had a cigarette in a week. Good thing about the patch is that I don't even want a cigarette. If I can get past the next couple of weeks, I'll consider myself actually on the road to recovery. And once I don't need the patch anymore, maybe the cardiologist will change my BP meds to something that doesn't make my feet and ankles swell (please!).


One day at a time. You're on your way.  

* our cigs are 10.00 a pack!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> One day at a time. You're on your way.
> 
> * our cigs are 10.00 a pack!


That alone would have made me quit. Holy cow, that's a lotta lettuce!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> That alone would have made me quit. Holy cow, that's a lotta lettuce!


Most of it is tax.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2019)

Popular brands are about $8 - $8.50 a pack here in Ohio last I checked, generic brands cheaper.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Today is the end of week one for me. So far so good using the patch. At approximately $6/pk, I've avoided spending $18. At that rate in four years, I will have saved about $4K...and probably spent it all on my flower garden. LOL
> 
> Anyway, I know better than to say I've quit, just that I haven't had a cigarette in a week. Good thing about the patch is that I don't even want a cigarette. If I can get past the next couple of weeks, I'll consider myself actually on the road to recovery. And once I don't need the patch anymore, maybe the cardiologist will change my BP meds to something that doesn't make my feet and ankles swell (please!).


Congratulations!
Keep it up!


----------



## Knight (Sep 15, 2019)

You need to set a goal, and if you put that money you would have spent into something to increase it. A goal for example could be paying cash for a new car or a vacation to some place you have always wanted to visit.  Any goal for use for pure enjoyment will help keep you on track to not smoke again.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I quit smoking.



Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I quit all tobacco use 20 years ago, either in September or October, don't remember. So how much did I save, and where would I find this big pile of money?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 15, 2019)

Good for you, Radi

I quit factory made cigs years ago
Still roll  'em
But just three or four a day
I got other things that'll kill me


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Good for you, Radi
> 
> I quit factory made cigs years ago
> Still roll  'em
> ...


Sure that’s tobacco?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 15, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Sure that’s tobacco?


OK, OK, two a day

...and a blunt the size of my arm


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2019)

Hubby and I quit together 36 years ago when we (well, mostly I) started talking about starting a family.  I was up to at least 1-1/2 packs a day, though like most smokers I lied about how much I smoked.  Even to myself.  Especially to myself.  

I stopped all nicotine, (fun) drugs, and alcohol for 6 months before attempting to conceive. 

There are times when nicotine's siren song still calls to me, particularly when I'm having a few drinks.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 16, 2019)

StarSong said:


> particularly when I'm having a few drinks


yup


----------



## Ronni (Sep 16, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Good for you, Radi
> 
> I quit factory made cigs years ago
> Still roll  'em
> ...


See, if I could smoke like this I'd still be a smoker.  I know people who will have one or two a day, or none at all unless they have a drink and then they'll have one.  

I started in my teens and quit when I got pregnant.  Stayed quit till 1999 when things got really, really bad with my ex and I started up again.  

I've tried so hard to do that, after months of no smoking, thinking I've got it licked, one puff or one cig won't hurt me.  Nope.  Just like a typical addict, one puff led to one cig led to a couple led to buying a pack and thinking I'd make it last for a month to full relapse of smoking a pack a day inside of a couple of weeks.  Can't do it.  Tried it three times till I finally, irrevocably realized that I'm just not that person, and that I AM addicted.  Quit completely in 2008 and have stayed quit so far.  

But just like an addict I recognize that I'm still a smoker, just a smoker in recovery.  One day at a time.  I still get the urge.  I still want one every so often.  But I'm still prevailing!!!!  

Sorry....didn't mean to make this about me.

WAY TO GO @RadishRose !!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2019)

Ronni said:


> See, if I could smoke like this I'd still be a smoker.  I know people who will have one or two a day, or none at all unless they have a drink and then they'll have one.
> 
> I started in my teens and quit when I got pregnant.  Stayed quit till 1999 when things got really, really bad with my ex and I started up again.
> 
> ...


Good for you Ronni! 
Like you, I know if I pick up one cig, I'll be right back to it.
Like you, I want one once in a while, but it's not a craving like before; just a vague feeling of "something missing" and it passes quickly.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Hubby and I quit together 36 years ago when we (well, mostly I) started talking about starting a family.  I was up to at least 1-1/2 packs a day, though like most smokers I lied about how much I smoked.  Even to myself.  Especially to myself.
> 
> I stopped all nicotine, (fun) drugs, and alcohol for 6 months before attempting to conceive.
> 
> There are times when nicotine's siren song still calls to me, particularly when I'm having a few drinks.


36 years, Star? That's so wonderful!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> 36 years, Star? That's so wonderful!


Thanks, RR.  Hoping that you get through this.  As @Ronni said above, it's important to remember that we remain addicts.  

In those 36 years I've only had a cigarette in my mouth one time: while visiting a friend who was dying of end stage AIDs and had already gone blind from CMV. He was a smoker and asked me to please light a cigarette for him. It had been about 12 years since I gave up smoking and I briefly debated with myself. Do I say, "No can do, I promised myself to never touch another cigarette!" or do I suck it up and stop making this about me? 

I chose the latter. As I'd always done, I inhaled as part of the lighting process. Like my first cigarette at 17, I started coughing, the smoke tasted gross, and I felt slightly sick. Unlike my first cigarette at 17, I handed the cigarette off to dear Mario and never picked up another.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 24, 2019)

$6/pk X 2 pks/day =$12/day X 7 days = $84/wk X 52 weeks = $4,368/yr. X 20 yrs = *$87,360*. (the increase in the cost of a pack not included.)
I was in my neighbors condo last week and it stunk of cigarettes while being spotlessly clean. Then a few days later I gave him a ride to the store and he smelled like his condo. So not only are saving money and getting healthy, you don't stink!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 24, 2019)

When I was smoking what I found interesting was the "little" lies people will tell.

Many people will say they don't mind if a guest/friend smokes, when in fact they *DO* mind. They don't like it *at all*.  Nowadays people are more outspoken about it, but I recall several situations when I wish people had just said "We don't want/allow smoking in the house/on the property" instead of fanning the smoke, coughing, rubbing their eyes.

Many ex-smokers can relate to this:  The first several times that I"quit" I used to keep a couple lighters that weren't quite used up... on the mantle beside a couple candles....in case the electric power went out.  *That's BS.*  First of all, I've never liked candles; they're a fire hazard just like cigarettes.  I have several readily accessible flashlights if the power goes out. Those lighters were there _for when I wanted to start smoking again._

But - putting $$ not spent on cigarettes in an envelope every day/week/month was certainly an eye opener.


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I quit smoking.



Congratulations!!!

You may have saved $14,500 in 4 years, but when I look at the friends that smoke/have smoked I begin to see the true saving by you quitting now.  The health issues often catch up with the tobacco users in their "Golden Years" and they start to incur large medical charges to help them deal with their poor health.  My own brother-in-law died at age 63 of complications of of his COPD.  He was buying meds and taking nebulizer treatments frequently.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2019)

Good for you Rose! Congratulations on your accomplishment. That's great.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Good for you Rose! Congratulations on your accomplishment. That's great.


Thank you, Diva.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 4, 2019)

Congrats to you RadishRose.. 
I stopped on November 9, 1981 on a $100.00 bet I had with another guy at work.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2019)

Hubby and I quit together April, 1982.


----------



## norman (Nov 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I quit smoking.


When I quit smoking I bought a new truck and paid for it, but to quit smoking was difficult.  Just did it cold turkey with tooth picks soaked in cinnamon oil.  I still sneak a cigar or pipe, but don't inhale.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm late catching up here... my congratulations to all those who have kicked that awful addiction!


----------



## peppermint (Dec 15, 2019)

Congratulations for everyone kicking the habit! 

 My husband stopped at 30 years old, when his father passed away....He started smoking when  he was a Teen...
.I never smoked....I do remember when someone challenged me to smoke a cig....I took one puff and never touched it again....
YUK!!!!!!! 

I remember my Dad smoking in the house, until my Mom told him the kids are going to get sick....He didn't stop
but went down the Cellar and smoked....He stopped at 60 years old and lived till 89 years old!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

4 years already?...wow that time has flown !!...the girl did great! Did you actually  physically save that money tho' RR?.. have you got it in readies so to speak  .. or have you used it for things you wouldn't have otherwise afforded when you smoked?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

peppermint said:


> Congratulations for everyone kicking the habit!
> 
> My husband stopped at 30 years old, when his father passed away....He started smoking when  he was a Teen...
> .I never smoked....I do remember when someone challenged me to smoke a cig....I took one puff and never touched it again....
> ...


 Both my parents were heavy smokers in the house...the livingroom was a permanent fog. It's a good thing we spent so much time playing outside as kids, we might not have survived to adulthood...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> 4 years already?...wow that time has flown !!...the girl did great! Did you actually  physically save that money tho' RR?.. have you got it in readies so to speak  .. or have you used it for things you wouldn't have otherwise afforded when you smoked?


It sure has flown by!

 No, I didn't put it aside, but used it for things I wouldn't have otherwise afforded. I couldn't afford to smoke now, even if I wanted to.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 16, 2019)

I never smoked, not even once, not even just to try it. My parents were both smokers and I hated it as a child. Then when I was dating, I didn't particularly like kissing a smoker. DH was a non-smoker, so that was a big plus. From time to time, like at a wedding, he'd try a cigar and then complain of a fierce headache the next day. And way back in the day he fooled around with pipe smoking, and thankfully that didn't last either. Not only did it save us money, but our health is better. My mother used to get bronchitis every winter without fail, and be coughing for weeks. So far, we are rarely ill (knock wood).


----------

